# dustless drywall sanders



## www.vacuu-sponge.com (Jan 5, 2010)

what is the best dustless sander for small drywall projects?


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

www.vacuu-sponge.com said:


> what is the best dustless sander for small drywall projects?


Let me guess.

A Vacuu-sponge?


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

who wants to drag a vaccuum while sanding?


----------

